# My pincushion was purring!



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I hadn't heard this sound before! I made "hedgie bags" for them, with soft fleece/plush inside. This morning I brought out Whyte to cuddle in it with the heating pad on low. After a bit, when he settled down, I heard the faintest purring-cat sound. How sweet!! 

I have the hedgie bag half on and half off the heating pad. Riley was with me earlier but got too warm I think as then he wanted out and to explore. Now he's back "to bed" in his home.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

aw cute I haven't heard purring before either. I won't hold out hopes of hearing it from my grumpus either.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Tangelo does that sometimes in his sleep, it's so cute!


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, that's so cute. I wish my hedgies would do that....


----------

